

CDE: Automatically create portable Linux applications - parenthesis
http://www.stanford.edu/~pgbovine/cde.html

======
waitwhat
Interesting. Sounds a lot like ThinApp for Linux.
<http://www.vmware.com/products/thinapp/>

------
Maci
This has been posted previously here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1901175>

